# Nice suprise PPD for GTX780Ti



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like the card will produce around 210K PPD. Might be getting into 4P range with PPD/watt. Should have something on the 290X soon as well.
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1790760


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like he just updated his thread and said things are more around 185K now.


----------



## qubit (Nov 12, 2013)

So is F@H the kind of function where the artificially crippled compute capability of a 780 Ti is going to show, making a Titan perform much better at this?

I guess the code-breaking routines run with the www.distributed.net client would also rely on this functionality?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 12, 2013)

qubit said:


> So is F@H the kind of function where the artificially crippled compute capability of a 780 Ti is going to show, making a Titan perform much better at this?
> 
> I guess the code-breaking routines run with the www.distributed.net client would also rely on this functionality?



The WUs we've seen on F@H don't seem to rely heavily on double precision FP calculations that Nvidia crippled on the 7 series cards. 210kPPD on the current 8900 and other bonus enabled WUs puts the 780Ti well over the production of the Titan on the same WU.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 14, 2013)

So about twice (95K on the 8900's) that I get with my 1137/1267 GHz (base/actual boost) GTX680. We still only have the reference design in Denmark. I wait for the Asus to come up with a nice model.


----------



## xorbe (Nov 14, 2013)

theonedub said:


> puts the 780Ti well over the production of the Titan on the same WU.



He updated with overnight results clock-for-clock: "With shaders set at same frequency,and P7810 work units, the GTX 780 Ti is more or less as fast as the GTX Titan, eventually with a few percent above the Titan."  So I guess F@H is not vram bound, and the extra compute unit helps a bit.


----------



## T-Bob (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm currently getting 189K with my 780Ti.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 17, 2013)

T-Bob said:


> I'm currently getting 189K with my 780Ti.


Yes, you are Sir! Many thanks for bringing that beast of a card online for Team TPU.


----------



## T-Bob (Dec 17, 2013)

I also just put a 7970 online. Now, I'm trying to put a 7870 (Tahiti LE) version in my system along with the 780Ti. Any tips on getting that up and going would be much appreciated.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2013)

T-Bob said:


> I also just put a 7970 online. Now, I'm trying to put a 7870 (Tahiti LE) version in my system along with the 780Ti. Any tips on getting that up and going would be much appreciated.



Some but not all had success with mixing NVidia and AMD. Have a look at the last posts in F@H Tech Assistance Thread for adding a second GPU client.

I got my second 7970 back from RMA today, from Germany. It took less than a week. Got a new identical one.


----------



## XL-R8R (Dec 17, 2013)

T-Bob said:


> I also just put a 7970 online. Now, I'm trying to put a 7870 (Tahiti LE) version in my system along with the 780Ti. Any tips on getting that up and going would be much appreciated.


With the power supply you currently have listed in your Sys Specs, I dont think running another card (basically a 7950 power hungry bastard) along side the 780Ti is such a good idea..... though, I could (hopefully) be wrong.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2013)

XL-R8R said:


> With the power supply you currently have listed in your Sys Specs, I dont think running another card (basically a 79*5*0 power hungry bastard) along side the 780Ti is such a good idea..... though, I could (hopefully) be wrong.



7970 you mean?. I use 150 W folding on a OC'ed 7970 (wall reading). I can without any problem run two along side a 4.1 MHz 32 nm hex on a +87 700 W unit. I think you will be OK. The 780 ti uses about the same as a 7970.


----------



## XL-R8R (Dec 17, 2013)

I was referring to the Tahiti LE-based 7870 from Bob's post... being pretty much a 7950 means it'll be heavy on the power consumption vs the "regular" 7870.

It'd be a shame if the old PCP&C PSU cant handle the 12v stress.... he also has a slight OC on that 8350 and those things pull some serious watts depending on voltage used.


Thought I'd mention something just in case it could be a potential problem.


----------



## T-Bob (Dec 17, 2013)

I think that power supply can handle it, even though it's probably 8+ years old. I'll check the current draw with everything cranked-up as it sits now just to be safe.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 17, 2013)

T-Bob said:


> I think that power supply can handle it, even though it's probably 8+ years old. I'll check the current draw with everything cranked-up as it sits now just to be safe.


I have 2x PC Power & Cooling 750 Quad Silencer's(Mark 1) running both 48 core Opteron servers. Each PSU Pulls +/-850W at the wall and produces 710-740watts to the Mobos'. Been running them like this for a year 24/7 with summer's shut down due to heat. They can handle both of your cards.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2013)

How would I get into folding for the TPU team? I have a file server I would love to throw in a decent but cheap Nvidia GPU into and have it fold, while Im not doing anything with files and such?

Also what would you guys say is the best mid range Nvidia GPU for folding, and doesn't consume much power? GTX660ti?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> How would I get into folding for the TPU team? I have a file server I would love to throw in a decent but cheap Nvidia GPU into and have it fold, while Im not doing anything with files and such?
> 
> Also what would you guys say is the best mid range Nvidia GPU for folding, and doesn't consume much power? GTX660ti?


The 660ti is a good card. You can download the client (fahcontrol) here http://folding.stanford.edu/home/ . We are team 50711. You have to create your user name (please somebody help me here, I don't want to overwrite my active folding client. I think it will tell if you choice is already taken). When you have done 10 units go to http://folding.stanford.edu/home/faq/faq-passkey/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2013)

Should be fine.  660 Ti/670/760  Don't overlook the GTX 670.  On my local CL, 670's are going for the same as the Ti.  The Ti and the 670 have the same number of shaders.  The 670 and the 760 have the same ROP's and memory bus width.  The 760 has the fewest shaders.
Of course you could turn that 780 loose on us, even part time.  Going forward, the credit that you get is going to be based on base points plus a bonus.  This is known as QRB.  So, the faster you finish a WU, the more points you will earn. (which correlates to the value to science)


----------



## T-Bob (Dec 19, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have 2x PC Power & Cooling 750 Quad Silencer's(Mark 1) running both 48 core Opteron servers. Each PSU Pulls +/-850W at the wall and produces 710-740watts to the Mobos'. Been running them like this for a year 24/7 with summer's shut down due to heat. They can handle both of your cards.



I've monitored my system for the last two days and I haven't seen the power use more than 350watts at the wall. If we calculate that and just say that the power supply is at 80% efficiency that means my whole system is pulling about 285watts from psu.
So I don't think it will be a problem at all adding in the 7870LE.


----------



## T-Bob (Dec 19, 2013)

I now have my 780Ti folding with the core @ 1200 and producing 210K+ PPD. I plan to put a water block on it in next few weeks. In the meantime, with the OC on the core the stock cooler is keeping it between 70C & 75C degrees.


----------

